# Need prop motors



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone have any idea where I can find three of them for under 12 bucks.... budgets tight!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I always look at the curb. Microwave turntable motors are great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What type of motor are you looking for?


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats the question... I would love windhield wiper, but they are pricey.... looks like the reindeer motors work decently... but i can't find them... Ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You should go introduce yourself in the Welcome Room.

You probably won't be able to find 3 motors for under $12 this late in the year.

What prop are you wanting to build with these motors?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I recently received 3 of these, but I have not had a chance to try them yet:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-MOTOR-12V...-/161045186955

I have used several of these in FCG's, they are strong, run a little hot but so far no problems

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?catname=&qty=1&item=5-1702

These are like whats in the deer motor, 5-6 RPM, 110 AC, and uncontrollable CW/CCW:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-6RPM-Robust-Synchronous-Motor-TYD-50-AC110V-Torque-6Kgf-cm-4W-CW-CCW-NEW/161010205357?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D596863901136714738%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D161045186955%26

It matches the specs for what MadMax was selling, except he was selling the TYC. I am about to order a few of these myself.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

just ordered 4, I better get busy and build stuff.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have used the second motor in heresJohnny's list and it does work very well. The only problem is it is not weather proof, like the deer motors. At least I do not think it is.

Does anyone know where we can get those Kindy deer motors at, or has some AH bought them all up too?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe someone mentioned in another thread that he had called Kindy's and they suggested checking back in closer to Christmas for replacement deer motors. I do look at the site every few weeks and they are still showing as sold out.


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you guys, that has put me on the correct path.... I appericate all of you help


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hauntiholik said:


> Welcome to the forum. You should go introduce yourself in the Welcome Room.
> 
> You probably won't be able to find 3 motors for under $12 this late in the year.
> 
> What prop are you wanting to build with these motors?


I will go say hello today - I have built static props for a the past couple of Halloweens. This year i want to complete the cauldron creep - i have everything except motors... i know i am running late this year but no time like the present to start.....


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Im very new to motors, but that second one sounds like a bargain..What motion does it perform and can I add a standard wall plug to it??
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The motors all turn a shaft, additional motion depends on the linkages. There are lots of examples in the forums, my ghosts, fcgs, breathing graves, etc. The motor you mention needs 110 ac.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Johnny, what type of power supply do you need to power one of those motors like the deer motors? would a 9 V power supply work or something else? New to wiring something like this...


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

i looked at the motors listed above.. thanks, but they ship from China... I was wondering if anyone knew of any other winshield wiper motors that are as easy as the Saturn ones? I have a pick aprt place not far away, and if i had an idea i could see if they have the vechicle in the yard and go grab them... ideas?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Johnny, what type of power supply do you need to power one of those motors like the deer motors? would a 9 V power supply work or something else? New to wiring something like this...


If I can be honest, if you need to ask how to hook up a 110 AC motor I think it is best you find a friend that knows basic house wiring and ask them to show you. 110 is enough to hurt you. The first motor in the list runs on 12 DC, you can get that with a computer power supply or a wallwart.


----------

